# what was your BIG score for 2014 ?



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Folks

Wondering what you think was your biggest score for 2014...

Did you get your dream guitar , amp , pedal ?
Did you get a bunch of guitar strings at half price?
Did you join a band ? ( now that would be a super score)

I sold 2 Radial JBL horns that Ive had since the seventies...Got a great price and then I turned around 
and used half the money to buy a great Polytone Amp.
Thats by far my best transaction for 2014.
Whats yours?

G.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm....tough call. Got hosed on a deal (somebody I'd dealt with before that I mistakenly trusted - he made some misleading comments but never put them in writing & then played dumb when I called him on it) but also had some cool stuff came through, notably Tex 5W & Valvetrain 205 amps (both amps are inspired by tweed Champ/Harvard/Princeton) & a 50th Annie Mary Kaye Strat. 

Also had 2 white LP Customs that despite being really great guitars & something that I'd been chasing for a long time, were linked to that bad deal. I couldn't stand to look at them so I traded them for a Gibson VOS SG/LP Custom (red, 3 pickups & Vibrola) & an absolutely gorgeous tobacco burst Heritage H-555 (I believe both of those guitars have appeared on the GC emporium). Oh well, at least I traded 2 guitars with ebony boards & gold hardware for 2 guitars with ebony boards & gold hardware.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

An Ibanez AM93tks in trans black last June


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> Hmm....tough call. notably Tex 5W & Valvetrain 205 amps


Can we see some pics of the Tex? When the funds come through, a DrZ. & the Tex (who's the guy from Kathleen Edwards? Bernie!) are on my list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

drum machine $35


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it was earlier this year that I bought a near mint MIJ Squier Super-Sonic for $75.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My big score was selling my 2 story house and buying a bungalow.

As for musical items, it was the Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II. This is by far my favourite guitar to date.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

1972 Hammond B3 and Leslie 122


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

No big scores this year...I suppose buying a nice item via kijiji for $50 and selling it for $300 US on eBay was cool but it doesn't 'retire' me so, really, I just look at it as making up for some of the deals that I have lost on in the past.

It wasn't a great year for me in general so, I am hoping that I turn it around in 2015. Every year can't be great I suppose.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My '07 Suhr S1...

















It's been just over a year in this band for me, it's been fun. 8)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Bought a '73 JMP Marshall for $850 and sold it for $1625

Found a matching neck thru El Dégas bass to my neck thru guitar. 

Got a sweet all orig JV '62 squier Japanese Strat for a smoking deal (almost free as I bought a lot of them). 

Scored a 1965 fender tremolux amp. Super sweet for a fellow GC'er. Fair price too IMO. 

Got my hands on a Huss and Dalton mini jumbo maple. The best acoustic guitar I've ever played. 

I enjoy playing guitars tons. I like flipping gear too. It's an addiction too. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/107997206133552420777/Guitars2014?authkey=Gv1sRgCKLulMOj6PzK6QE

Found that greco GOII which has been on my wanted list for 5 years now. What a killer guitar. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/107997206133552420777/GrecoGOII?authkey=Gv1sRgCIqb96Te0sGSNA
There's probably more.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

At my age, every deal this year has been a score.

There were all those years where I had to be content with what I had, and what I had given up.

The Dr. Z Maz 18R, several Telecasters, the G&L S-500, the Am Special Strat that I need in my hands everyday, and about 10 new pedals have given me more incentive to play.

I am learning what is important to me, and what I don't need to be happy. I never intended to acquire so much; and it was not necessarily bought to keep. The basic need to experience and learn is being met.

So I guess the big score for me is what I have been learning. Being able to compare amps, pedals, guitars, etc., in my own home at volume is priceless. The guitars that seem to inspire me are the ones that are becoming the keepers. I can just about match any tone with my favorite amp, and have let several amps go. Pedals can also be an endless area of discovery, and then again, so many can achieve the same tone.


Learning what it takes to be content is perhaps the biggest score.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Can we see some pics of the Tex? When the funds come through, a DrZ. & the Tex (who's the guy from Kathleen Edwards? Bernie!) are on my list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, it's gone & I don't have anything on file. A friend was looking for a Champ-style amp & I needed the cash. Then of course I missed it so I was glad to pick up the Valvetrain in a later trade.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I gotta say, I had two big scores this year, can't pick between... 

First, in the summer:











And then a couple days ago:


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Only one score that was like winning the lottery, and that was a FREE Hiwatt Custom 50 head that needed a couple of new capacitors. 

A GC forum member LexxM3 found a very early 70's Sears Teisco slider guitar in his neck of the woods and on my begging, went and checked it out, PAID for it without me giving him anything in advance, then shipped it to me. I'll always be grateful for that.

JCM800 50w head for cheap

78 Les Paul Artisan 3 pickup in mahogany finish

74 Les Paul Custom 20th anniversary in rare tobacco burst (Gruhns says they were only made in black and white but a few cherry and tobacco ones slipped out the door) 

An SG Robot 1st gen for $399 and a Marshall 1960 4x12 slant cab for $199, both from Long and McQuade.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine would be my Ibanez SR500F--I love that bass, and have played it quiet a lot--this year has been the year I have played the most bass, because it's been so much fun.
In fact I may have played more bass this year than several past years together.
I got a volume pedal as well, which was used and a great deal, but still not as big a score as the bass.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

sounds like some of you buy and sell guitars and stuff like it was hockey cards. Pretty funny.
You must have a tolerant other half in your house.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

skilsaw said:


> sounds like some of you buy and sell guitars and stuff like it was hockey cards. Pretty funny.
> You must have a tolerant other half in your house.


Well that doesn't include me so much--my bass purchase was my first bass in many, many years, and my first instrument purchase in over 5 years.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

skilsaw said:


> sounds like some of you buy and sell guitars and stuff like it was hockey cards.


Hockey cards don't really sell any more.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

skilsaw said:


> sounds like some of you buy and sell guitars and stuff like it was hockey cards. Pretty funny.
> You must have a tolerant other half in your house.


Other half doesn't care as long as the bills are paid. And they are, and not accumulating debt for gear so why not?
As usual, I bought several guitars and amps and pedals this year. My main rig at the end of the year is this - guitar and amp are new to me, only a couple of the pedals are from this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

sulphur said:


> It's been just over a year in this band for me, it's been fun. 8)


wow. an actual garage band! cool.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Apart from buying about 25 sets of guitar strings from Best Buy at 50% off thanks to a tip from GC member Ti-Ron, I bought a Oddfellow Caveman overdrive at 25% off and free shipping on Black Friday and bought a used but mint Xotic BB Preamp for $119 on December 23rd.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I guess my big score was my Epi Les Paul Gold Top Classic with upgraded pups. Love it.

Also put together my first ever pedalboard. Having great fun getting the sounds I want out of it. Altogether, it cost more than any of my guitars. 
Neil


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

My Fractal AXE FX XL. this thing has an amazing variety of sounds and effects . I thought my Boogie Studio 22 + was a cool little amp but the fullness of the fractal unfortunately kicks its butt. Now if only i had a bit more talent .


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

skilsaw said:


> sounds like some of you buy and sell guitars and stuff like it was hockey cards. Pretty funny.
> You must have a tolerant other half in your house.


As long as she's fed and gets her belly rubbed...she doesn't complain much....


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I scored this '98 PRS and the Traynor amp.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

played my first gig ever, and then 3 more this year. It seems 48 was a good age to join one's first rock band. Practice with a band made me 10 times the player I was in the basement (that was 2013). Moving it to a stage in 2014 multiplied that a few times over again imo.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had a good year. i bought my lp in the spring, and got it for a ridiculously low price. i got the special 6 head, (also at a good price) and i started a jam band. 
come the end of feb i will have had my first continuous year of work with no layoffs, since i came here. i don't plan on making any big purchases in the coming year, but who knows what tomorrow will bring?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nothing musical as such but the '81 Harley sings a sweet tune.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I picked up a Chicago Blue Les Paul Traditional that I've wanted for years. When Gibson announced the colour was going to be discontinued I bought the very last 2013 L&M had that was still new in a box. I also scored a Fender Pawn Shop Strat in Vintage white, looks like butter to me. It was a impulse buy but it turned out to be a very sweet playing guitar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> No big scores this year...I suppose buying a nice item via kijiji for $50 and selling it for $300 US on eBay was cool but it doesn't 'retire' me so, really, I just look at it as making up for some of the deals that I have lost on in the past.
> 
> It wasn't a great year for me in general so, I am hoping that I turn it around in 2015. Every year can't be great I suppose.


same here, not a banner year for me musically.
In fairness, if I can t make music with the gear Ive already got, I should find a new hobby.

TBH, unless something revolutionary comes out, all ive got on my list is plans to thin the herd and maybe get something like an R9 and/or 1 vintage piece.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Did not really "score" but got a very nice early 1975 3 bolt unmolested fender strat neck from Gorham Brothers in Syracuse NY, now on my partscaster. Picked up a set of period correct tuners from the forum's own Nonreverb and a top notch set up by Ian at Lauzon's Music here in Ottawa. It's my main player these days. 
Best score was a pair of XF4 Blackburn Mullard EL34's and a trio of same era Blackburn Mullard 12ax7's which turned out to all measuring well above NOS levels for $50 shipped from the UK. Flipped the el's for $125 locally and the 12ax7's are now in my tube stash. Just one of the 12ax7's is worth what I paid for all of them.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

DrHook said:


> As long as she's fed and gets her belly rubbed...she doesn't complain much....


Not only that, she's happy to keep an eye on the gear while you're out.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Bought an older Godin LG for $200. Traded it for a Korean Les Paul copy. Sold it for $250 and bought an Epiphone 3 pickup '61 Les Paul Classic with $200 of the money from the Epi. Traded the Epi for a PRS SE Singlecut Trem and used the other $50 from the Epi and some cash from selling various cases , straps, stands, and other accessories that were included in the previous deals for a used Epi Les Paul Junior P90. Started with $200 cash. Ended with a very nice PRS SE and an exceptional Epi LP Junior. The Junior is easily my favourite guitar.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that's some wise tradin! nicely done.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Bought an older Godin LG for $200. Traded it for a Korean Les Paul copy. Sold it for $250 and bought an Epiphone 3 pickup '61 Les Paul Classic with $200 of the money from the Epi. Traded the Epi for a PRS SE Singlecut Trem and used the other $50 from the Epi and some cash from selling various cases , straps, stands, and other accessories that were included in the previous deals for a used Epi Les Paul Junior P90. Started with $200 cash. Ended with a very nice PRS SE and an exceptional Epi LP Junior. The Junior is easily my favourite guitar.


A bit of a letdown. I thought when all was said and done you were going to end up with a house in Saskatchewan.


----------



## HeinrichDerp (Apr 29, 2014)

Biggest score has to be the 1989 Fender MIJ stratocaster i picked up for $400. Going to make a nice project guitar, and it already plays and sounds nice (SSS with a Kahler floyd rose).


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

2014 was a lacking year musically for me. 

the band split up, I let some gear go, picked up some gear and really just had a lacking year for playing in general. hope to turn that all around in 2015.

I can say for guitars, I've got everything I could want or need.....for now......

for amps, I wouldn't mind seeing a marshall of sorts back in the family and an AC30


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know if this is a big score, it's more like a sour note. 2002 Fender Tele hot Rod looks super, it's got fantastic tone etc. After a few months I noticed it was getting harder and harder to tune and keep there, took it to my local techie, well was I surprised when he told me the neck had been over torqued as he put it. He was able to get the guitar playable, still has great sound but now I'm looking for a replacement neck with rosewood fretboard. Never buy a guitar at the end of a long work day.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Only one guitar purchase for me this year, but it was a good one. Spruce top Yaz:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Only one guitar purchase for me this year, but it was a good one. Spruce top Yaz:


I really like the pickup covers on it. They give the guitar a real clean look.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Overall a very sharp looking guitar congrats.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Not very big scores, but I bought a used set of Gibson '57 Classic humbuckers (for my 335 clone) just before Christmas. Very nice Kijiji seller...we sat and had a coffee and talked about music gear, etc.

Today, I bought an EP Booster pedal from a forum member.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> 1972 Hammond B3 and Leslie 122
> 
> View attachment 11557


For the number of shows I do (less than one a month) these days, I would be willing to deal with moving one of these. We already bring a Leslie 147.

I've always had a major crush on a nice B3.

That's a score indeed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't really score anything major in 2014, but I did acquire some pretty cool stuff.

I think the high points would be moving to IEMs with my band, getting the new Line 6 HD500X floor unit, and last but not least, the lovely Strat my wife gave me fpr Christmas.

It has been a challenging but positive year.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

greco said:


> Not very big scores, but I bought a used set of Gibson '57 Classic humbuckers (for my 335 clone) just before Christmas. Very nice Kijiji seller...we sat and had a coffee and talked about music gear, etc.
> 
> Today, I bought an EP Booster pedal from a forum member.
> 
> ...


Those are both awesome scores! I've got 57s in my LP and love them, phenomenal pickups. And I went from being a no-pedals guy to using the EP Booster as an always-on part of my setup, in the past few months. I love what it does to my sound.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

TubeStack said:


> Those are both awesome scores!


Thanks for your "supportive" comments...I hope I like the pickups and EP as much as you do.
I am also a basic no-pedals guy...just hoping to "thicken" my sound a bit.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK....this thread is all about scores so here it is...
Its official but not conclusive as this year is not over yet..
The judges have made up thier minds, instant replay was invoked ( just to make sure) and here are some partial scores...

Greco .....with his 57 classic humbuckers and the amazing EP booster pedal ......SCORE = 6 ( very respectable)

Sneaky ...with his Spruce top YAZ ( I dont know this guitar but it oozes tone ) ..... SCORE = 28 ( very very respectable )

NonReverb ...with his 1972 Hammond B3 and 122 Leslie. This entry is so far off my charts that I objected to its eligeability
I lost my case and the drool is still pouring from my mouth ... SCORE = 42 ( I have no more words)
G.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My biggest score for 2014 was my self esteem! I was really getting seriously depressed with my playing as I was biting off more than I could chew! I have changed things up! There are more ways to eat and elephant than just one!


Self esteem = priceless Money just doesn't buy this!!

I know this thread was supposed to be about "other" things but I thought this was as important!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Lola said:


> My biggest score for 2014 was my self esteem! I was really getting seriously depressed with my playing as I was biting off more than I could chew! I have changed things up! There are more ways to eat and elephant than just one!
> 
> 
> Self esteem = priceless Money just doesn't buy this!!
> ...


Finding or reclaiming your self esteem, in my mind is just as important as or more important than anything a person can buy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Only one guitar purchase for me this year, but it was a good one. Spruce top Yaz:


Very cool looking guitar--looks like fun to play--and how's it sound?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

Over the past few years, I picked up nine project/easy flip guitars and 
a coupla' small amps. With each one, I promised my wife that it would 
be the last. I sold them all except for one. I cleared $1600 and wound 
up buying two more and a bass rig. My GAS is sated (for now).


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

It's been a great year for me, I have a completely different rig than last year! Traded an SG towards a Firebird, sold my 52 RI Tele and picked up an EJ Strat from Sambonee, traded my 2008 LP Standard for the Reinhardt then missed my LP so traded my Mesa Electradyne and Traynor YBA1 for a 2012 LP Standard! I have never been happier and for the first time ever I've gone 4 months without GAS!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

sulphur said:


> My '07 Suhr S1...
> 
> View attachment 11563
> 
> ...


Nice score Jock. Congrats on the band. Hope you have many years of gigging together. All the best in the New Year.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

For me, its been a busy year to say the least. Joined another trio plus formed another duo !!! So that makes 3 duos and a trio. One way of making a few bucks to support my habit and keeping busy. Bought a few amps, speakers, subs. Sold a few guitars (partscasters), speakers, amps, outboard motor and microphone. What i am missing is a Tele and as soon as i get the funds, i will pick one up.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

It's been a busy year for me.

Suhr Corso
MIJ Fender Bass VI
Boss DM-2
Boss CE-2
Tc electronic G-system
and Recently an Orange Rocker 30


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

TubeStack said:


> And I went from being a no-pedals guy to using the EP Booster as an always-on part of my setup, in the past few months. I love what it does to my sound.


+1 on the EP. To quote my friend HH, "It's your amp, but more!"


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm still on a honeymoon with the MIJ 52 RI Telecaster I got from Sulphur back in August. All of my other guitars are jealous.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> +1 on the EP. To quote my friend HH, "It's your amp, but more!"


 The common tube screamer is also that way when the drive is set to zero...but most people never try it that way.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if you go back and look at some of the posts in this thread... 
there's some really cool stuff contained herein. life's been good to many of us this year. i raise my bowl, and toke in everyone's honor. a toast - may next year be at least as good


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Played some great gigs - even got paid for a couple! Sadly the band declared a hiatus in October for the foreseeable future so that was a drag - busy band and busy kids don't mix terribly well...

On the gear front, no big scores, but a bunch of small ones: I slowly gathered a decent collection of PA gear over the course of the year - and if push came to shove, I'm pretty sure I could get more out of it than I put into it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I would call this my Gibson year as I ended up getting 3 Gibsons. Started with a 2011 Gibson SG Special 60's Tribute, a 1996 Gibson ES-336 Custom Shop and a 2014 Gibson Les Paul Melody Maker. The ES-336 would be my biggest score. It's been my go to guitar since. 

Actually there's one more which I'm picking up tomorrow so technically it's still 2014. LOL I am getting a mahogany Gold Tone Micro Bass.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Finding or reclaiming your self esteem, in my mind is just as important as or more important than anything a person can buy.


Some people expected me to be at a certain level of playing. "You have been playing for 5 years now and you can't play that"? People(who don't play guitar or any musical instrument at that) thought I should be ripping away on my guitar like EVH by now. They just don't realize how much time it takes some of us to get to the point of playing in similar style to EVH! Hell, I might not be at that point anytime in my playing career or I might! I just got severely depressed over the fact of these stupid comments. I shouldn't of let it bother me but it did. I am finally on the road back to feeling good about my playing. It was my fault entirely as I let people railroad me into feeling like this. Yes, I take things to heart too much. Hey, it's who I am though!


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks if some of our posters had some awesome gear acquired this year.....cool pics guys.......me myself one thing that was a welcome to my studio 

Previous years I amassed a handful of guitars software and plug ins and things...:congratulatory:...... definitely a case of GAS....However, on boxing day, a few years ago, I bought a Fender Champ XP and thought this little amp had some cool Fender vibe that worked to my liking.....but this year when I bought a home....wail my rigs....god the neighbours must despise me...:sAng_scream:..I noticed the little Champ speaker sort of farted when driven....so I purchased a 10 Eminence Ram Rod guitar speaker.....now with a decent speaker that simply installed....this little gem just speaks with some serious mojo.....unlike those relic Champs one trick ponies I repaired years past


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm embarrassed to say I was a gear whore this year. 

The biggest score would've been testing negative for GAS, but no such luck. Maybe playing more Cream would get rid of the itch


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Some people expected me to be at a certain level of playing. "You have been playing for 5 years now and you can't play that"? People(who don't play guitar or any musical instrument at that) thought I should be ripping away on my guitar like EVH by now. They just don't realize how much time it takes some of us to get to the point of playing in similar style to EVH! Hell, I might not be at that point anytime in my playing career or I might! I just got severely depressed over the fact of these stupid comments. I shouldn't of let it bother me but it did. I am finally on the road back to feeling good about my playing. It was my fault entirely as I let people railroad me into feeling like this. Yes, I take things to heart too much. Hey, it's who I am though!


So you don't play like EVH. Play like Lola, with a little touch of Duane Eddy. I feel good when the grand daughters can sing along to my fractured chording. 4 chord songs from the 60's mostly. And who's EVH anyway?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> The common tube screamer is also that way when the drive is set to zero...but most people never try it that way.


Well...SRV isn't "most people". The TS gives a real focus to the mids, which I don't think the EP does as much, but I've never A/B'd them, so I guess I have a project for the rest of the week. :smile-new:

IME the EP really warms up a BF Fender, is a great way to even out levels between various guitars & works very well following certain ODs. I have a couple of Catalinbread pedals (DLS Mk III & Royal Albert Hall) that tend to thin out the tone on their own, but placing the EP after them fattens things up quite nicely. On the other hand, I've had bad experiences trying to use the EP as a lead boost with an amp that was already breaking up, things just got too hairy & screechy when I went past 1:00 on the dial of the EP. Anything I'm missing?

- - - Updated - - -

Update: Just ordered the Led Zep guitar tab "box set" off Amazon.ca last night for $68. It has updated (and supposedly quite accurate) transcriptions for I-II-III-IV-HOTH. I've been trying to learn The Rain Song from tabs I found online & the multiple wrong versions were driving me nuts, so I decided to bite the bullet & snag these. Also decided to take advantage of the free shipping & add Physical Graffiti & Presence to the order. Methinks it was a pretty good deal ($120 for 7 albums, tax incl.).

P.S. Here's another free plug for my friend Alan Fukuda who makes the Payola picks: http://www.payolaguitarpicks.ca/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mine would be my PRS. I need to play it more than I do...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I didn't really need any more guitars but received an Echopark DeLeon that I had ordered in 2013. Great guitar, maybe the best Tele type that I've owned over the years 

Sorry, don't have a picture handy

Love that Yanuziello guitar posted earlier in the thread...would love to pull the trigger on one of those at some point in the future


----------



## idma (Nov 7, 2013)

Pedalwise my biggest score was the eqd dispatch master. I've never been able to create as beautiful sounds than this thing. Its perfect for my style of playing


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

now that is one beautiful guitar. congrats on that one stonehead. 



Stonehead said:


> I scored this '98 PRS and the Traynor amp.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Had an AMAZING gear year! I am a strat guy and this year I scored two of my favorite strats of all time.

First was a wicked good Schecter CS strat I got in a trade from Davetcan. The pickups are Insanely versatile and It's nice for a change to have the volume down a bit lower on the guard.

Second was a parts caster with a roadworn body and a relic 88 Japan neck. I put a set of Fatboy pickups from the UK in that are a close second to the Schecters (which I also scored from Davetcan haha! Great trade year with Dave!) 

I also bought an EVH 5150 III head that is probably my favorite workhorse amp of all time.

All in all was a really great year! Here's hoping 2015 is half as good


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Just in time for Christmas. AR 325 Reissue.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

So I just asked Sneaky about his Yaz guitar cause I have never heard of one and could not fing any info on the net...
HE told me where he got it and now I'm even more impresed....congrats.

G.





Sneaky said:


> Only one guitar purchase for me this year, but it was a good one. Spruce top Yaz:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

BEACHBUM said:


> Just in time for Christmas. AR 325 Reissue.


where is sand land? alberta? don't forget ol' cheezy when the gas hits and you're ready to sell...


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> where is sand land? alberta? don't forget ol' cheezy when the gas hits and you're ready to sell...


Up until a year ago it was at the beach in So. Cal. Now I'm living in Vegas so the name still works.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

I got a 2013 R9 VOS (see picture below), a panther cub, a pedal train and PP2, a mini Polytune and a few new straps.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

How do post photos


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

getting my silvetone fix


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> How do post photos


ok, so when you click that blue button at the bottom of the page that says "reply to this thread" it brings up a box you can type stuff into. you saw that already, i know. well anyhow, what you do is, you look at the top left of that box. see them symbols up there? starting at the left most one, count over 14 symbols. it's the one that looks like a tiny square with a picture of a tree in it. you could also start at the far right and count over 3 places to the left, but 6 to 1, half a dozen to the other, right? so anyhow, it ends up at the exact same image, the little tree picture. so, you go ahead and click on that and it brings up this box that says "insert image" at the very top left. underneath that it has 2 tabs. one says "from computer" and the other one says "from url" well, you don't want the one that says "from computer" you want the other one. the one that says "from url". so you click on the tab that says "from url" and what happens next is, the giant box you would navigate if you were uploading from your computer disappears, and is replaced by a slot. above the slot it says "add an image from url. allowed file types jpg, jpeg, png,gif" so ok pause here. now what you wanna do next is, go to the top of your browser. see how there is a tab up there that tells you what page you're on? next to it there should be a little plus sign. click on that plus. it gives you a new tab. from there, whaile in that tab, you wanna go to photobucket and find your image. now, if you don't know about photo bucket, then that's a whole separate conversation we gotta have. so all of this will be useless if you don't know about photobucket or image shack, or some other image hosting site. so if you don't know, then just say, and you can skip past the rest of this post, and follow the instructions for image hosting sites that i'll post if you need them. so where were we? oh yeah....photobucket. so you go to your bucket and you find the pic you want to display here on the forum. what you do is, you go to that pic and get the url. if you click on the text inside the box that says "direct" to the right of your image, it will automatically copy the text in that box to your clip board. (surely you know about copy/paste?) so then you click the "X" at left of the tab, abd close that tab. you should find yourself back on the forum, looking at that slot in the "insert image" box. then you paste the url into that box and at the bottom you will see a little box with a checkmark in it. next to that box it says "retrieve remote file and reference locally" uncheck that box, it's just a pain in the ass. below that you'll see 2 blue boxes. one says "ok" the other says "cancel". if you've double checked that you have the correct url in the slot, click the one marked "ok" the dialog box you were seeing will vanish, and your image (if you followed my instructions, that is) will appear in your post. now, below and to the right is the boxes that say " post quick reply", "go advanced, or "cancel" if you want to further modify your post, then click "go advanced". if you are finished, and ready to post then click the one marked "post quick reply" the entire page should refresh, and you'll see your completed post at the bottom. lemme know if you need the photobucket one, good luck.

here is a picture of a girl who's parents moved from vietnam to australia, as an example











oh yeah - i almost forgot. there is another way of doing it you could use bbcode http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBCode but maybe save that stuff for later on. the above way is totally way easier


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> ok, so when you click that blue button at the bottom of the page that says "reply to this thread" it brings up a box you can type stuff into. you saw that already, i know. well anyhow, what you do is, you look at the top left of that box. see them symbols up there? starting at the left most one, count over 14 symbols. it's the one that looks like a tiny square with a picture of a tree in it. you could also start at the far right and count over 3 places to the left, but 6 to 1, half a dozen to the other, right? so anyhow, it ends up at the exact same image, the little tree picture. so, you go ahead and click on that and it brings up this box that says "insert image" at the very top left. underneath that it has 2 tabs. one says "from computer" and the other one says "from url" well, you don't want the one that says "from computer" you want the other one. the one that says "from url". so you click on the tab that says "from url" and what happens next is, the giant box you would navigate if you were uploading from your computer disappears, and is replaced by a slot. above the slot it says "add an image from url. allowed file types jpg, jpeg, png,gif" so ok pause here. now what you wanna do next is, go to the top of your browser. see how there is a tab up there that tells you what page you're on? next to it there should be a little plus sign. click on that plus. it gives you a new tab. from there, whaile in that tab, you wanna go to photobucket and find your image. now, if you don't know about photo bucket, then that's a whole separate conversation we gotta have. so all of this will be useless if you don't know about photobucket or image shack, or some other image hosting site. so if you don't know, then just say, and you can skip past the rest of this post, and follow the instructions for image hosting sites that i'll post if you need them. so where were we? oh yeah....photobucket. so you go to your bucket and you find the pic you want to display here on the forum. what you do is, you go to that pic and get the url. if you click on the text inside the box that says "direct" to the right of your image, it will automatically copy the text in that box to your clip board. (surely you know about copy/paste?) so then you click the "X" at left of the tab, abd close that tab. you should find yourself back on the forum, looking at that slot in the "insert image" box. then you paste the url into that box and at the bottom you will see a little box with a checkmark in it. next to that box it says "retrieve remote file and reference locally" uncheck that box, it's just a pain in the ass. below that you'll see 2 blue boxes. one says "ok" the other says "cancel". if you've double checked that you have the correct url in the slot, click the one marked "ok" the dialog box you were seeing will vanish, and your image (if you followed my instructions, that is) will appear in your post. now, below and to the right is the boxes that say " post quick reply", "go advanced, or "cancel" if you want to further modify your post, then click "go advanced". if you are finished, and ready to post then click the one marked "post quick reply" the entire page should refresh, and you'll see your completed post at the bottom. lemme know if you need the photobucket one, good luck.
> 
> here is a picture of a girl who's parents moved from vietnam to australia, as an example
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

[/URL][A


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

My biggest purchase was this Gretsch Anniversary at the beginning of the year. Technically, it went on layaway in 2013, but I finished paying it off in January.











As cool as that was, it was much more gratifying to finally attempt my own guitar build, from scratch. This was my summer/fall project for the year and I couldn't be happier with the outcome. I made manufactured the body, neck and pickguard from scratch, as well as wound my own pickups. Love this guitar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I know that someone here bought a gorgeous Yamano R9 this year, that certainly should be shown off here. It was my "one that got away in 2014". But it came up during a brief time of unplanned austerity for me 
So my big scores this year weren't music related.
Instead I treated my daughter and myself to a brand new ATV:


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nothing too crazy. A vox 30W something or other and an Ampeg 610 cab


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

My big purchase was a, 93 gibson nighthawk, mabie not crazy expensive by some standards but it's the most I've ever spent on a guitar and I love it! 



im not even going to begin to list the pedals for the year!


----------



## ScottB (Dec 19, 2014)

I picked up a vintage Lado Hawk. Sorry can't seem to attach a picture.


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

2014 was a big year! Acquired a major case of GAS last April after being away from it for around twelve years. Sold and traded a ton of stuff and ended 2014 with a 2007 Gibson '61 RI SG Guitar of the Week number 35, a 2003 Gibson SG Special Faded, a 1989 Gibson '67 RI Flying V in rare Vintage Sunburst, a Orange OR15, a Marshall Lead 100 Mosfet with matching 1965a cab, a Marshall 50th Anniversary 1 watt JVM1H, Pedal Train Jr., and some assorted pedals. Great year! Just need to find a early 90's Explorer in Vintage Sunburst and I'm done! ... Ya right! Who am I kidding!?


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

Like dleake I had a really GASSY year...

My buddy Jim (numb41) set me on a train wreck that I should, ultimately, thank him for doing. We both 'urged' one another to clear house and get all new stuff back in the spring. He moved some stuff - I mived nearly everything!

If I took the time I could likely retrace most everything, but I've done, likely, a deal a week. Best 'in my pocket' was a trade: my Epi firebird and 2 Epi Explorers (which I was into for $480 TOTAL) for...
- USA Standard Strat w/ hard case
- USA Highway One Strat w/ hard case
- Vox AC4 head/cab
- Fender Sonoran Acoustic w/ hard case

* It was all legit - none was stolen or anything!!!!! ;-)

At the end of it all I ended up with this ' NEW TO ME' stuff on my rack:
- 2003 LP Standard gold top (I actually owned it a few years ago but is the ONLY guitar I've ever owned twice!)
- 1983 Tokai Love Rock
- 1983 Tokai Goldstar Sound (since been traded AGAIN)
- 1997 LP Standard honey
- 2007 LP Standard wine
- 1979 Les Paul Custom
- 1961 Les Paul Jr double-cut
- Gibson 67 Reissue Flying V
- Gibson Tribute 60s Gold Top P90
- MIJ Strat w/ Kahler trem
- USA Standard Strat
- Highway One Strat
- Classic 60s reissue Candy Apple Strat (traded away)
- Charvel 650XL
- Ibanez JS2400 (traded away)
- Gretsch 6121r Roundup (traded away)
- Marshall 1959HW SLP
- 1966 Fender Princeton 
- Fender Blues Deluxe
- Vox AC30CC2 (traded away)
- Vox AC30CC2x
- Bunch of pedals...

I'm sure there are other things that have come and gone... those are my most prized possessions ATM anyway! Trouble is now I have no trade bait!!!!


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow stever67! I see the GAS got the best of you in 2014 also! We need pictures! Especially of that awesome Gibson stuff!:sSc_eeksign:


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

dleake said:


> Wow stever67! I see the GAS got the best of you in 2014 also! We need pictures! Especially of that awesome Gibson stuff!:sSc_eeksign:


I'm working on the pic ;-)

In the meantime, this is Gibson with some of my Gibsons


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

stever67 said:


> I'm working on the pic ;-)
> 
> In the meantime, this is Gibson with some of my Gibsons


 What year are they all. Just gorgeous! Furry buddy Gibson is adorable. A pup? 

Do you ever have problems with any of your Gibson guitars going out of tune? Every time I pick my Gibson standard up to play it, I find I have tune the strings. The nut has a slight crack in it. Maybe that's the problem. I don't know!


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Let's see... In 2014, I geared up.

Back in Feb, I bought an old Fernandes PJ bass with a Korg PX4B.
Then in April or May, I bought a lemon drop Burny RLG55 with some Seymour Duncans in it.
August, I bought myself a Vox Stomplab 2G, and a bulk pack of D'Addarios (Bulk price, then half off!)
In October or so, I went and bought a random Grassroots Flying V to tinker with.

Total expenditure was about $450 so far.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

stever67 said:


> I'm working on the pic ;-)
> 
> In the meantime, this is Gibson with some of my Gibsons


I love your Gibson! That's the first time I've ever said that! 

I used to have a female version of your Gibson called Rosie. They have beautiful personalities but how do get them to stop digging holes in the yard? Maybe Gibson hasn't got there yet but you'll see what I mean in the spring.


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I love your Gibson! That's the first time I've ever said that!
> 
> I used to have a female version of your Gibson called Rosie. They have beautiful personalities but how do get them to stop digging holes in the yard? Maybe Gibson hasn't got there yet but you'll see what I mean in the spring.


Hmmmmmmm... He's not a digger... He's a chewer. I'd take a digger any day!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> What year are they all. Just gorgeous! Furry buddy Gibson is adorable. A pup?
> 
> Do you ever have problems with any of your Gibson guitars going out of tune? Every time I pick my Gibson standard up to play it, I find I have tune the strings. The nut has a slight crack in it. Maybe that's the problem. I don't know!


I have a few different ones from in that pic - been some swaps! Check my post on page 9, I believe...

Gibsons notoriously go out of tune - usually the G string. The crack in the nut definitely wouldn't help. Might also dab some chap-stick on it to lubricate...your...nut... (How many times does a luthier giggle at that before it's not funny at all??!!) ;-)


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

my original post did not fit with the concept of this thread so I deleted it.
G.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

I had a great year. I finished the my first scratch build, bought the top of my bucketlist - custom shop historic 57 reissue lpc with factory bigsby, bought a second example of the lp and picked up a sj200 for a great score. 

There was many many many guitar deal this year. Those are just the standouts.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought a vintage Traynor YBA-1 yesterday, can't wait to try it out. 2015 is looking good so far!


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

(re) acquiring a 2007 PRS SC245 gold-top  

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My big score besides getting my self esteem back was and Apple I phone 5S! I never really wanted a phone and for the last year have had a hand me down from one of my sons. Husband bought me a new phone, lost it within one week and now I have my I phone. I really do love it but can't admit that I love it so much to anyone cuz I bitched and complained about not wanting one for the longest time. I love texting. It's a great way of communicating in a quick manner!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

stever67 said:


> Hmmmmmmm... He's not a digger... He's a chewer. I'd take a digger any day!!!!!


Just give him a few more months and you will have a digger. It's part of their makeup.

To help with the chewing, give him a "dummy". You can buy them or simply make them up from an old towel, shirt, etc. If he is chewing things you don't want him to, put a bit (not too much) of cayenne pepper on them. Once or twice, will teach him that this is something to leave alone and produces no lasting harm.


----------

